# Upper lower or ppl



## casizemore (Aug 22, 2014)

What do you guys think about ppl splits.  Better or worse than upper lower splits for hypertrophy and some strength.  Any recommendations?  I consider myself an upper intermediate lvl lifter.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not sure i understand the question...


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 24, 2014)

What do you mean by PPL splits? Like split training? 

If so I do split training because it is what my coach recommends to a lot of people and I have made a lot of good gains from it.


----------



## casizemore (Aug 24, 2014)

Push pull legs


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 24, 2014)

I enjoy PPL myself , but i have been on a Bro split for the last 3-4months with good resluts .

 You just have to experiment and see what works best for YOU imho


----------



## casizemore (Aug 24, 2014)

Iv never done a bro split tbh. o Actually like full body but Everyone is against it lol


----------



## Machmood (Aug 24, 2014)

PPL 100%. Upper lower is for super beginners. For intermediates it's tough to cram in the entire body in 2 days. Shoot me your email I'll send you a good ppl routine I've used and saw great results with


----------



## casizemore (Aug 24, 2014)

Csizemore21@hotmail.com


----------



## casizemore (Aug 24, 2014)

My lifts are 335x3 deads,  290x3 bench, 305x3 squat, 185x3 military press. Bw 175   10% bodyfat, 22    5,7 tall. Think ppl would forsure be better?


----------



## casizemore (Aug 24, 2014)

heckvr4 said:


> I enjoy PPL myself , but i have been on a Bro split for the last 3-4months with good resluts .
> 
> You just have to experiment and see what works best for YOU imho


Thanks for the advice btw


----------



## Machmood (Aug 24, 2014)

Those are good numbers for your size. P/P/L allows for alittle more "specialization", upper Lower is very condensed and bare bones


----------



## casizemore (Aug 24, 2014)

judging by these pics and my lifts when do you all think id be ready for more advanced routines?


----------



## casizemore (Aug 24, 2014)

Machmood said:


> Those are good numbers for your size. P/P/L allows for alittle more "specialization", upper Lower is very condensed and bare bones


Did you email that to me? If so I haven't got it, would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Machmood (Aug 25, 2014)

Will send now


----------



## Machmood (Aug 25, 2014)

Hats your current split?


----------



## casizemore (Aug 25, 2014)

Machmood said:


> Will send now


Thank you, and lyle mcdonalds generic bulking routine


----------



## Machmood (Aug 25, 2014)

I like the methodology of that routine. Lower volume, higher frequency and progressive overload. IMO this is what EVERY intermediate should be doing. I prefer P/Pl because you have more specialized days, which means shorter workouts, and going 100% on every exercise. Squeezing in the entire upper body in one day is impossible to do without making sacrifices


----------

